# Hi there



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome. I like how I can see him thinking..


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! Your horse is stunning!!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome!


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Manda!  Nice to see you on here.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Yo Sarah! Great to see you too.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

That video is hilarious! Welcome!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum I like the video funny


----------

